# North Korea artillery fire hits South island



## freetalking (Oct 4, 2010)

On Nov. 23rd. the North abruptly opened fire against Yeonpyeong island, firing around 100 artillery shells.
Civilian casualties followed, proving to the world that they are indeed a belligerent nation.
Last March, the Civilian-Military Joint Investigation Group has concluded that a North Korean submarine attacked a patrolling South Korean vessel, sinking it. Even then, North Korea denied any responsibility for the attack.
As evident through this provocative shelling, the North Korea is nothing but a group of thugs.
North Korea might say that it opened fire in response to the South Korean "Hoguk" training. However, such an argument has no validity since the South's military fired shells within its borders, away from the North.
Also the fact that North Korea fired dozens of artillery shells without any prior warning and produced civilian casualties clearly indicates that such an action is and act of war.
south Korean military returned fire in self defense, but is minimizing its measures to avoid escalation.
A Dew days ago the North invited a U.S expert to show off it Uranium centrifuges but now, it is trying to start a war and disturb peace on the Korean peninsula.
The Global community sould work together to avoid further escalation...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A lot of people will be wondering and considering what happens next.
Hopefully it could have been an over reaction rather than the start of something bigger, it likely that an attack on other than the island would have been involved if they were starting something bigger but then they may have been hoping for a greater reaction to cause escalation. 
Cool heads needed immediately but also NK need to be held accountable.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

What happens next? Maybe just nothing. North Korea provokes from time to time but they know they would be almost alone against all the rest. Even their friends from China could possibly join the other side due to business commitments.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

They cannot however be left to make deadly attacks indefinitely.
Despite what pressure is being publicly brought to bear on China I suspect behind the scenes there will be even greater pressure for China to let NK know enough is enough.
NK are relying greatly on China for food aid and China rely on the west to keep their industrial development from stagnating so it will be in their interests to act.

I'd not mind betting that the US has sufficient Satellite surveillance technology to be able to accurately pinpoint all of NK's major military/nuclear installations and they probably also have the capacity to use laser guided weapons to simultaneously take their major military armanents out.
Perhaps a demonstration should be set up and a nicely detailed map of their own installations provided to NK with the message of if you want Armageddon it's capital will be NK.


----------

